# When in your teens...?



## Ross051288 (Oct 11, 2005)

When you're in your teens is it true that the testosterone levels are so high that given the correct training you can bulk up really quickly even with having a less then perfect diet?
I'm 16 by the way so it would be helpful to know as I am trying to bulk up.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

from 13-19 your Hormones are in over drive........16 is the best age to get big and strong.......enjoy it while it lasts..


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 11, 2005)

I am pretty skinny but should I still find it OK to add mass?


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

yes


Post your workout.....Plus diet is very important....eat, eat, eat.....6x a day


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 11, 2005)

I got this from Arnold's Encyclopedia of Bodybuilding (my variation)-

Monday- 
             Chest- Bench press & Incline Press
             Back- Bent-over barbell rows & One-arm dumbbell rows

Tuesday-
             Biceps- Barbell curls & Alt. Dumbbell curls
             Triceps- Close grip bench & French press

Wednesday- 
                 Shoulders- Lateral raises & Dumbbell presses
                 Forearms- wrist curls

I then repeat this after wed, so i'm doing chest and back on thursday etc.

I do abs in between sets of exercises but I don't do legs as I haven't got the equipment available and I can't afford to join the local gym.

I take sundays off.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> I got this from Arnold's Encyclopedia of Bodybuilding (my variation)-
> 
> Monday-
> Chest- Bench press & Incline Press
> ...




Arnolds traing programs are shit!!!!....to many sets and too much training per week

Do you train leggs????


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 11, 2005)

'I don't do legs as I haven't got the equipment available'


----------



## MyK (Oct 11, 2005)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> 'I don't do legs as I haven't got the equipment available'




whats equipment?? a brain??


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> 'I don't do legs as I haven't got the equipment available'


When I was Boxing we did lunges with no weight.......went across the gym.....50 meters ...rest 30 seconds and go back.....do a few sets of this....until you can not do any more!!!  2x a week......you can do this at home also......
This was the hardest leg workout I have ever done,,,


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 11, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> whats equipment?? a brain??


I can't afford to join a gym and I ain't going to even try legs using free weights IN MY HOME. Besides, I'm not bothered about legs, it's my upper body that I want to add mass to.


----------



## MyK (Oct 11, 2005)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> I can't afford to join a gym and I ain't going to even try legs using free weights IN MY HOME. Besides, I'm not bothered about legs, it's my upper body that I want to add mass to.



first, the only limitation you have is in your head!

second. legs are THE MOST IMPORTANT BODY PART TO TRAIN!!!!!!!!!
if your not doing your legs, dont do anything!


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 11, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> first, the only limitation you have is in your head!
> 
> second. legs are THE MOST IMPORTANT BODY PART TO TRAIN!!!!!!!!!
> if your not doing your legs, dont do anything!


why?


----------



## MyK (Oct 11, 2005)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> why?



go to the training forum and read!!! you got to do your own home work around here!


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 11, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> go to the training forum and read!!! you got to do your own home work around here!


Look, my mate doesn't do legs at all and he's big, strong and cut. I don't see why you insist on it when I really don't care. UPPER BODY is all i'm really wanting to improve.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> Look, my mate doesn't do legs at all and he's big, strong and cut. I don't see why you insist on it when I really don't care. UPPER BODY is all i'm really wanting to improve.


I trained legs very hard when I was young.............now I do almost nothing for them....But I do run 2x a week and do a light leg workout 2x a month...
You dont have to train legs like an animal but you do need to do something for them......
Run
Bike
Lunges
and weights if you want..


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I trained legs very hard when I was young.............now I do almost nothing for them....But I do run 2x a week and do a light leg workout 2x a month...
> You dont have to train legs like an animal but you do need to do something for them......
> Run
> Bike
> ...


explain WHY, given the fact I am not desperate to build my legs.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> explain WHY, given the fact I am not desperate to build my legs.


Would you build a house on quick sand???


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Would you build a house on quick sand???


Enough with the metaphors. EXPLAIN why. How do my legs affect my biceps or chest for example.


----------



## LAM (Oct 11, 2005)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> When you're in your teens is it true that the testosterone levels are so high that given the correct training you can bulk up really quickly even with having a less then perfect diet?



yes, it's very easy as long as you have a caloric excess and are consistant with your training. you need to focus on compound exercises


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> Enough with the metaphors. EXPLAIN why. How do my legs affect my biceps or chest for example.


Name a pro sport that does not require good leg development..?????
If you have shit legs then your upperbody will never be as strong or big as it can be.....


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Name a pro sport that does not require good leg development..?????
> If you have shit legs then your upperbody will never be as strong or big as it can be.....


Why though? I don't see how having weak legs will give you a big disadvantage when trying to build big biceps or something like that.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

Do what you want.....
Its clear you are searching for any excuse not to train legs...........so dont.


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Do what you want.....
> Its clear you are searching for any excuse not to train legs...........so dont.


I'm wanting a clear answer- which i'm not getting.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> I'm wanting a clear answer- which i'm not getting.


Nothing funnier than a dude with a big upper body and chicken legs.......


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 11, 2005)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> I'm wanting a clear answer- which i'm not getting.


Holy shit will someone just tell him that training legs releases growth hormone thus making is easier to build upper body, so he will shut up and go train?


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 11, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Holy shit will someone just tell him that training legs releases growth hormone thus making is easier to build upper body, so he will shut up and go train?


Finally. 
And in reply to foremanrules, there's no way I could get too big anyway as my legs arent small.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 11, 2005)

I can't stand people who do no leg work, but do upper body like a banshee out of hell.
Quit being lazy and just do leg workouts.  You will look and feel better.


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 11, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I can't stand people who do no leg work, but do upper body like a banshee out of hell.
> Quit being lazy and just do leg workouts.  You will look and feel better.


FUCK YOU. I'm not a bodybuilder and have no intentions of being remotley like one so I don't need to train everything if I don't want to.


----------



## LAM (Oct 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Nothing funnier than a dude with a big upper body and chicken legs.......



or more pathetic.  

tons of dudes in the gym riding around on chickens these days.  I don't see how a person could claim to be any type of athlete and not train their entire body.


----------



## KentDog (Oct 11, 2005)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU. I'm not a bodybuilder and have no intentions of being remotley like one so I don't need to train everything if I don't want to.



Training legs just helps in the overall. Plus girls will notice when you have unproportioned body; most don't dig the big upperbody w/ chicken legs combo.


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 11, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Training legs just helps in the overall. Plus girls will notice when you have unproportioned body; most don't dig the big upperbody w/ chicken legs combo.


For a start, women prefer the upper body to lower body and if anything it is my upper body that is small compared to my legs- not the other way around.


----------



## LAM (Oct 11, 2005)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> For a start, women prefer the upper body to lower body



a woman would rather have a man who is proportional.  you won't find one woman who likes a guy with a big torso and chicken legs or vice versa


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> For a start, women prefer the upper body to lower body and if anything it is my upper body that is small compared to my legs- not the other way around.


women prefer a large lower body


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 11, 2005)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> explain WHY, given the fact I am not desperate to build my legs.


Dont be the guy who has a solid upper body but no lower body.  No weightlifter repects that and itll look awfully funny if you put 20lbs on just your uppoer body.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 11, 2005)

You'll get laughed out of your gym, and you'll be stuck wearing baggy jeans year-round, to cover your tiny spindly little chicken calves. That and leg training releases growth inducing hormones.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 11, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> a woman would rather have a man who is proportional.  you won't find one woman who likes a guy with a big torso and chicken legs or vice versa


 
I could not have said that better myself.  To me if a guy isn't training his entire body, he doesn't really care about his body.  Lifting and exercising is about a health body and looks, not just looks.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> I could not have said that better myself.  To me if a guy isn't training his entire body, he doesn't really care about his body.  Lifting and exercising is about a health body and looks, not just looks.



I just don't see the point of having a tank upper body and toothpicks for legs. Of all the problems people have when they work out, I think this is the funniest to look at. It just looks fucking comical. Then you get the fucking dickheads that think they're awesome coz they got 17" arms, 48" chest but only 20" legs. Makes me laugh.


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 11, 2005)

Who lifts for looks anyways.
Thats pathetic


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> Who lifts for looks anyways.
> Thats pathetic


No it's not, that's the reason most people do it. And why should I give a fuck about what a bunch of meatheads think anyway.


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 12, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> I just don't see the point of having a tank upper body and toothpicks for legs. Of all the problems people have when they work out, I think this is the funniest to look at. It just looks fucking comical. Then you get the fucking dickheads that think they're awesome coz they got 17" arms, 48" chest but only 20" legs. Makes me laugh.


Who the hell even said I have toothpick legs? My legs are big in comparison to my upper body.


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 12, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Dont be the guy who has a solid upper body but no lower body.  No weightlifter repects that and itll look awfully funny if you put 20lbs on just your uppoer body.


Why the fuck would I want 'respect' from a weightlifter. I'm not doing this to 'impress' other weightlifters.


----------



## Myztek (Oct 12, 2005)

It would be for your benefit, Ross. Although I can see how someone would be too lazy to do legs; but it's your body and your choice. Do what you will.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 12, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't true weightlifters training their entire bodies?  In which case, they would respect others that work the entire body and would not respect someone who neglects to train half of their body.


----------



## slider (Oct 12, 2005)

alright lets stop name calling here is what is up.

You need legs why because your quads and hamstring are the largest muscle group in your body and they are right down there in the "wang" area your testosorone levels in your body are directly proportionate to the size of your legs the bigger your legs the more test you have the more anabolic you are the better your gains will be. Next your different muscle put different stress's or pulls on your body if one side is greater than the other your body will stop growth ex. if you got all abs and no low back and your body never stopped abdominal strength growth your back would eventualy dislocate so your body haults appoasing forces for safety.  In order to keep postive gains "naturaly", your bench should be 50% to 60% of what you squat or your upper and lower pressuers get off, and your body will halt your bench.  Alot of people don't relize that is number one cause of overtrainning in the chest.  

from a married college guy, a dudes Butt is what is hot for the ladies. so get those glutes up and buy pants that fit and you'll have to taze the girls off you.  Yeah they all hang on the arms but a fellows butt is what gets them hot


----------



## Devlin (Oct 12, 2005)

slider said:
			
		

> from a married college guy, a dudes Butt is what is hot for the ladies. so get those glutes up and buy pants that fit and you'll have to taze the girls off you.  Yeah they all hang on the arms but a fellows butt is what gets them hot




Ohh a nice ass is a must


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 12, 2005)

He won't understand guys, little 13 year old's never understand.
Maybe when he gets a little older he will realize that he's a dumbass.


----------



## MyK (Oct 12, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> He won't understand guys, little 13 year old's never understand.
> Maybe when he gets a little older he will realize that he's a dumbass.


----------



## 99hawkins (Oct 12, 2005)

Ross

Read between the sarcastic, metaphoric lines. Building your legs up maybe a key to unlocking the development of other body parts....biceps for example.


----------



## 99hawkins (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyway, why the sweet feck is this being discussed on the diet forum? Ross, get your skinny legs and huge chest over to the training


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2005)

99hawkins said:
			
		

> Anyway, why the sweet feck is this being discussed on the diet forum? Ross, get your skinny legs and huge chest over to the training



Damn straight


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 13, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> He won't understand guys, little 13 year old's never understand.
> Maybe when he gets a little older he will realize that he's a dumbass.


Erm, why is not doing legs being a dumbass? And you call me a dumbass when your counting abilites are clearly lacking.


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 13, 2005)

Devlin said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't true weightlifters training their entire bodies?  In which case, they would respect others that work the entire body and would not respect someone who neglects to train half of their body.


Well i'm not a professional weightlifter, therefore I couldn't give a fuck what a weightlifter thought about the way I trained. Just by simply training I am doing more than most.


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2005)

Ladies and gentlemen we have a new retard World champion         

I would like to personally congratulate Ross for proving all of us right......great job buddy


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ladies and gentlemen we have a new retard World champion
> 
> I would like to personally congratulate Ross for proving all of us right......great job buddy


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2005)

I give him the title " King of the I.M. retards"


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I give him the title " King of the I.M. retards"


You're a real cunny funt aren't you.


----------



## GFR (Oct 13, 2005)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> You're a real cunny funt aren't you.


----------



## Ross051288 (Oct 13, 2005)

You are actually pretty funny for a meat head.


----------



## Devlin (Oct 13, 2005)

Ross051288 said:
			
		

> Well i'm not a professional weightlifter, therefore I couldn't give a fuck what a weightlifter thought about the way I trained. Just by simply training I am doing more than most.



True by training you are doing more than some and credit for that is given.  However, you loose respect and credit when you don't balance your training routine and maintain your base of support.  The members of this board gave you good advice and if you choose to ignore it, it is your loss.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 13, 2005)

I never knew that about training legs increasing test levels.  Would that also mean that training legs more would help with weight loss a lot?


----------

